# Low Carb Pumpkin Seeds



## kitchenelf (Oct 29, 2003)

Low Carb Pumpkin Seeds 

Ingredients:
1 quart water 
Pumpkin seeds
2 tablespoons butter
1/8 cup 

Directions:
Wash your pumpkin seeds, being careful to get all the pumpkin off of them. 

Boil 1 quart of water. 

After water has boiled, place the clean seeds and 1/8-cup of salt into water for ten minutes- stir the whole time. 

Melt 2-tablespoons of butter. 

Drain the seeds and mix them with the butter (add some salt if you want). 

Place the seeds on a two layer tin foiled pan and place in oven at 350-degrees for 30 minutes. 

Do not refrigerate seeds - put them in a sealed bowl and leave them on the kitchen table. 

Recipe makes one serving. 

Nutrition information per serving:
Calories: 207
Total Fat: 23g
Saturated Fat: 14.3
Cholesterol: 62mg
Total Carbohydrate: 0g
Protein: 0.2g
Fiber: 0 

**Recipe originally posted by Filus


----------



## luvs (Oct 14, 2004)

mmmmm.... i LOVE pumpkin seeds!
can't wait till they carve the pumpkin.


----------

